# Surrogates,in theaters Fall 2009



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From comingsoon.net:
I've been keeping an occasional eye out for news on this film for awhile.
The forthcoming film from Touchstone Pictures/Disney starring Bruce Willis is based on a graphic novel.
The film also stars Ving Rhames,Radha Mitchell and Rosamund Pike.
It is currently slated for theatrical release on 9/25/09,but I wouldn't be surprised to see that date change.
The film has not been rated at this time.
More info at the following link.

http://www.comingsoon.net/films.php?id=39442

The following link goes to the film's official site.

http://chooseyoursurrogate.com/


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Here is a link to a trailer for the film,from comingsoon.net.

http://www.comingsoon.net/news/movienews.php?id=55741


----------



## BobbySteelz (May 24, 2007)

Really looking forward to this one. After watching the trailer, I'm even more excited. Seeing Bruce Willis in another thriller sci-fi is ok in my book. I think he's awesome in this "detective" roles, so I'm hoping he has another hit in this movie.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

BobbySteelz said:


> Really looking forward to this one. After watching the trailer, I'm even more excited. Seeing Bruce Willis in another thriller sci-fi is ok in my book. I think he's awesome in this "detective" roles, so I'm hoping he has another hit in this movie.


Agreed. 
I've been a fan of his work for many years,and this film looks like it may be pretty good.


----------



## BobbySteelz (May 24, 2007)

Yea, I think he's a really good actor, he knows what he's good at and sticks to it. As for the film itself, it's based off a graphic novel by Robert Venditti, so you know it will be a solid story. Have you read the graphic novel or heard of it prior to hearing about the film?


----------



## BobbySteelz (May 24, 2007)

Here's the official one-sheet for the film. What do you think of it? Seems like Willis has his classic "detective, crime solving" face on. Pretty good poster.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

I haven't heard of the graphic novel before.
I started seeing bits and pieces of news about the film popping up online....just a Bruce Willis fan for many years. 



BobbySteelz said:


> Yea, I think he's a really good actor, he knows what he's good at and sticks to it. As for the film itself, it's based off a graphic novel by Robert Venditti, so you know it will be a solid story. Have you read the graphic novel or heard of it prior to hearing about the film?


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Agreed in regards to the poster....Willis appears to have his game face on for the film. 



BobbySteelz said:


> Here's the official one-sheet for the film. What do you think of it? Seems like Willis has his classic "detective, crime solving" face on. Pretty good poster.


----------



## BobbySteelz (May 24, 2007)

The graphic novel is written by a guy named Robert Venditti, and it's about how perhaps technology isolates us from the outside world. You can check out an interview he did with Sci-Fi Wire here. As for Willis, I'm a fan as well. He's just a good all around actor. He's believable in his comedy roles, and can also play action cop ala John Mcclain. What do you think you top 3 Bruce Willis movies are?


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

My top 3 Willis movies at this time would be:

1. Die Hard I

2. Color Of Night

3. Hostage


----------



## BobbySteelz (May 24, 2007)

The entire Die Hard franchise is I think really entertaining, I even like the newest one that came out last summer was it? I just think Willis is pretty charismatic. There's not a lot of actors out there that can do comedy and drama as well as he can. The Whole 9 Yards I thought he was really funny in, and have you ever seen him do any late night talk shows? He's always really great on those.


----------



## clueless (Dec 6, 2004)

I've always wished he and Cybill Shepard would do _Moonlighting The Movie._


----------



## BobbySteelz (May 24, 2007)

I've only seen a few episodes of that show (it dates me a bit), but from what I've seen it seemed like an awesome show, very self aware. Crazy to think how long ago that show was, and how long Willis has had a successful career for.

Going back to Surrogates, there's a brand new video out that's pretty cool. It's a behind the scenes look that talks about the robots and shows some stuff from real life where surrogates are being used. The footage from the film is looking pretty good.


----------



## BobbySteelz (May 24, 2007)

Here's another excellent video for anyone that's excited for the film. It's definitely my favorite video that I've seen yet. It gives some background on the movie and story with cast and crew interviews and shows some new footage. It has me excited.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

I've noticed the film is getting more publicity with previews/ads on several TV channels within the last week or so.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks for the link.

That was a very good "behind the scenes" look at the film. 



BobbySteelz said:


> Here's another excellent video for anyone that's excited for the film. It's definitely my favorite video that I've seen yet. It gives some background on the movie and story with cast and crew interviews and shows some new footage. It has my excited.


----------



## BobbySteelz (May 24, 2007)

Yea, I've definitely see a publicity increase for the film as the release date gets closer. Also, glad to hear you like the video too, I thought it was a great featurette that gave some good insight without giving too much of the plot away. 

I also just saw on IMDb that the run time for the film is 104 minutes. That seems like a pretty perfect length. I've been hating the movies lately that push two hours. I love that this one is just a little over an hour and a half.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Last night was the first time that I have seen the preview for this movie. 

It looks pretty awesome, can't wait to see it.


----------



## BobbySteelz (May 24, 2007)

Pumped that it will be coming out next Friday, I plan to check it out some time next weekend. For anyone who loves to see as much footage as possible before seeing it in theaters, here's some good news... This week they released a new trailer for the film, that can be seen here. It's pretty good, and really gives you a good idea of what the plot of the film is. Also, Yahoo! Movies has 3 clips up that gave me the feeling that this film we have plenty of action.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Can't wait for it to be on PPV 10/15


----------



## BobbySteelz (May 24, 2007)

PPV as in Pay Per View on TV? I don't get it... if it's in theaters on Friday how would it be on Pay Per View 2 weeks later?


----------

